# Power loss during during sharp turn?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds more like an electrical connection is pulling loose. The common factor is the turning of your steering wheel. The connection may be in the steering column or it may be at one of the front wheels. Can you duplicate it elsewhere with the same sharpness turn to the same direction? If so it will be a lot easier for your dealership to track down. If not, take it in anyway.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW -- when wife complained about similar power loss/surge while making U-turn through an intersection, the GM "whiz-kids" said it's not the engine, it's the transmission -- and it's NORMAL -- I call B.S.!

Such things may be NORMAL with the "new" GM but it was never NORMAL with any of the _previous_ GM *automatic* transmissions we've driven.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I guess that would explain the random service lights. Filled up and will try again tomorrow.

Is your wife still experiencing it and is hers a manual transmission?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only reason I would even think about electrical connections is that my Montana lost its front left ABS several times because of electrical issues. The last time was the direct result of the power line to the ABS hub coming disconnected during hard left turns.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> Not sure if this has been covered, couldn't find anything.
> 
> Yesterday on my way to work I make a right turn onto the freeway ramp like I always do when the light is green. Slow down enough to make the turn but not enough to lose momentum. Well this time I feel as if power was cut or gear slipped. I see my dash light up, fuel light comes on, screen shows low fuel and service power steering.
> Had about a quarter tank at the time. The power loss is for just a second and continues like normal when I get back on the gas.
> ...




Mick,
I would like you to keep me updated on the outcome of your visit to your dealer. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Mick,

No power loss but similar electrical issue. The other day I got into the car (raining outside pretty good) and after I started the car, the entire center console did not light up, the radio did not turn on and my DIC told me to service my airbag??? Being a little freaked out, I shut the car off, turned it back on and the problems went away, no DIC message and center console with radio turned on. Anyone experience anything like this before?
Thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I was able to replicate today, only this time I was stuck on the side of the road for about 15 minutes. 
Taking it in tomorrow morning. Might be a good excuse to look at the 2012 1.4's while i'm there huh.

Thanks Stacy, I'll be sure to report back the cause and hopefully easy fix in case someone else experiences it.

Joe its only happened while making fast right turns but stay tuned, maybe it will help.
Just glad its at right turns and not left turns at an intersection.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok just picked it up. They determined it was the negative cables had become loose. Didn't even think about checking that since my dash was lit up like a Christmas tree when I would lose power. Tech said to play it safe anyway and try to replicate and keep him posted. Very cool guy, Robert from Gateway Chevrolet. 
They even replaced the struts and fixed the cricket hubcaps that Power Chevrolet didn't find any issues with.
So I guess that's a quick thing to check for anyone loosing power. Although i'm not sure why that would happen while stopped for some of you.

On an unrelated topic, as I was sitting at the light leaving the place, my speedo jumped to 100.









Guess I gotta go start reading those threads.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There is a TSB for the speedometer jumps - basically it needs a software upgrade. Sounds like you found a new dealership to service your car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup found it, thanks!


----------

